# Franchi vs Fausti



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I made a trip to Guns Galore today to handle some side by sides. Got my hands on a Ugartechea, Franchi, Marlin LC Smith(Fausti) and Weatherby.Some were out of my price range but I like the feel and looks of both the Franchi and the Marlin. I would appreciate any feed back, pros or cons on these guns or on Italian guns in general. Thanks


----------



## JackieTreeHorn (Sep 15, 2008)

I can't comment on the sxs, but I own a Franchi Alcione SX (o/u)with 3 barrel sets, and I really like the fit and finish. I have put thousands of rounds through it on the skeet and sporting ranges, and it is an excellent field gun as well. I hate to take it in the woods because of the looks, but it handles too sweet to let it sit. Italing guns are fantastic, and I like the Franchi/Beretta pedigree. But, my heart still lies with Brownings overall. I would like to own more Franchis as a result of my experience with the one I have. I hope this helps.


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

Today, by far, the Italians are making the highest quality O/U's, and most likely the SxS's are also equal. These are possibly the only shotguns on the market that will hold, and even increase in value over time. 

The Japanese used to be close behind, but after looking at a new Browning Citori at Gander Mountain, it is obvious that their quality has slipped.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Can't comment on your models but can on the brand Franchi. I have a I-12 autoloader and it functions great, fit is great, finish is great and its a bird slayer!


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

You might want to check out

www.cdnninvestments.com


They have some good deals on some of the shotguns you are looking at:


LC Smith $999 20 gauge 26" barrels
Weatherby Athena SxS $1499 20 or 28 gauge


----------

